# Word of the Day:  Foy



## Ruthanne (Jan 16, 2021)

*Foy:  a farewell feast or gift*


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 17, 2021)

It was a gala event, with knights, kings and queens, coming from afar on horses to attend the annual castle foy celebration.


----------



## Sliverfox (Jan 17, 2021)

Attending family reunions  became a foy feast ,every year there were less  family members.


----------



## horseless carriage (Jan 17, 2021)

"He's loving and loyal, even though he has dog's breath," quips Mackenzie Foy.


----------

